# Super Awesome Frog Shots !



## CAP (Jul 11, 2014)

I got lucky today and saw this guy hopping around my yard so i posed him around and snapped some cool shots of him. 

Left me know witch you like best.
C&C is welcome as well!

they have been edited minor corrections though.

Hope you enjoy.

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7 GOT YA !




p.s i did not not purposely take this one he jumped around as i was shooting and i ended up with this.


Oke Doke thanks...


----------



## pjaye (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol frog butt. Hilarious!  But my favorites are 1 and 4.  Because I prefer full face shots.  But they are all good.


----------



## keyseddie (Jul 11, 2014)

CAP, #1 is the ace in the deck. Actually she reminds me of someone I met at Loreleis.


----------



## CAP (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 12, 2014)

I like #5 but it's really weird to have totally no catch light in the eyes.


----------



## CAP (Jul 12, 2014)

orionmystery said:


> I like #5 but it's really weird to have totally no catch light in the eyes.



Called Photoshoped hehe.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 12, 2014)

Those are great!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 12, 2014)

#1 and #7 are great


----------



## Actinia (Aug 10, 2014)

I likes #7 best because of the unusual view!


----------

